# ~White 2009 WRV Banded Cock Homer~



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Have a White 2009(Dennis Kuhn) Cock Homer up for sale, he's a decendent of the Dennis Kuhn white racers out of Minnesota.............So good bird if your looking to add Color & Perfornace to your racing loft. He's banded 2009 WRV RPC here in Wisconsin. $25.00 for him.


----------

